# Esquema de radio deWald.



## Juan B (Ago 26, 2008)

Hola a todos.
Estoy reparando una radio deWald (que se fabricaba para el 600) de un amigo mío. La radio no funciona. No hay señal de audio en la salida del potenciómetro.
Lo primero que me sorprendió es que no lleva amplificador final y necesita de un paso final que debería llevar en la caja del altavoz.
Me sorprende bastante encontrarme solo tres transistores y la verdad es que el circuito es muy sencillo, pero de momento no he descubierto dónde está el problema. Seguro que algo se me ha pasado por alto, aunque sólo me la he podido mirar unos minutos.
¿Tiene alguien por casualidad el circuito de la radio?
Cualquier aportación será bienvenida.


----------



## Gatxan (Ago 30, 2008)

Hola,

Primero de todo, se ve un circuito muy antiguo, de los 60´s, con transistores de germanio.
Deberías tener en cuenta que en esa época se usaba la regla de "positivo al chasis", y que incluso habia coches con batería de 6V, en lugar de los 12 de hoy.

Empieza por ver si llega tensión con la polaridad correcta a todos los puntos del circuito. Es muy normal que el interruptor que va incorporado con el potenciómetro de volumen no haga contacto y la radio no se encienda.
Si tiene un conmutador de cambio de bandas, mira si actúa bien.

Otro punto a tratar, es el de los condensadores electrolíticos. En concreto veo en la foto uno de la marca ZEID, que es conocido por ser extremadamente malo. Por lo que mejor cámbialos por unos nuevos.
Y también te recomiedo que hagas un repasito a las resistencias, porque puede haber alguna abierta, ó con valores fuera de lo normal. 

Bueno, si la logras hacer cantar, ya que dices que le falta el amplificador de audio, se le puede añadir un sencillo y potente con un integrado TDA2003 o así, exteriormente.

Saludos!


----------



## Juan B (Ago 30, 2008)

Gatxan, muchas gracias por responder. Tus consejos me son de grana ayuda.
La verdad es que no he podido mirarme el circuito, pero algo he descubierto.
El interruptor va bien, porque se encienden las luces del dial, cuando lo giras.
La batería del 600, que es para el coche que está hecha, es de 12V y con negativo al chásis (de eso estoy seguro, porque tengo dos) y la toma de antena, tiene el coaxial conectado al negativo del circuito (el coaxial del cable va al chasis del coche y así al negativo).
De lo que sí me di cuenta, es que los transistores son de germanio y de que seguramente habrá más de un electrolítico abierto o en corto.
Lo que no sabía es lo del ZEID, que sabiendo lo que me dices, será el primero que revisaré.
No he pensado que amplificador podría poner como paso final, pero si sabes de alguno con el TDA2003, pues me interesa mucho todo lo que me puedas decir.


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 30, 2008)

Buenas, si estos trastos estaban hechos en dos partes una la Rf , Fi y detector y el amplificador lo ponían en una caja apartarte con oc26 y cosas de ese tiempo... como te han dicho le pegas un repaso a los condensadores y le pones un pequeño kit de BF y como nuevo

Un saludo


----------



## Juan B (Sep 3, 2008)

Bueno, aunque no he tenido tiempo para dedicarle, como se merece, he hecho algunas coasas.
Primero limpié bien los contactos de la botonera con CRC, el potenciómetro, reparé una pista rota y unas soldaduras rotas.
Además limpié los contactos de los terminales de los cables, para un futuro.
Lo primero que revisé, fue el principal sospechoso, el electrolítico ZEID, y en efecto, fallaba la conexión entre la patilla y la carcasa.
Luego, vi que había mucha suciedad en los trimers del condensador de sintonía, los limpié y la radio empezó a cantar.  
Todavía tengo que terminarla y revisar los otros condensadores.
El Zeid, lo quiero cambiar por uno que tenga una estética parecida. No se que encontraré.
Luego, tendré que pensar en hacer un amplificador. ¿Os parece bien unos 5W?


----------



## eb7ctx (Sep 3, 2008)

Hola 

Si, no tendrían mas los originales, con un kit baratito y usando la propia masa metálica del altavoz como disipador térmico lo tienes resuelto, y por supuesto te cabe en el recinto del propia altavoz

Un saludo


----------



## Juan B (Sep 3, 2008)

Exacto, esa es la idea. Meter el amplificadorcito dentro de la caja del altavoz. Además, como la radio ya tiene salida para la alimentación, bajo interruptor de contacto, todo resuelto.
Ahora, me gustaría encontrar unca caja y rejilla de altavoz, un poco entraditas en años, para que haga juego o si es moderna, que guarde la estética y no desentone.
A ver que encuentro.


----------

